# I've had it with Dish!



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

At one time, if you were into quality HDTV, Dish was the only option. Sadly, Dish is now more about quantity than quality.

My 622 has been a PITA since day one - actually, make that day 24, when the HDMI connection broke. I contacted Dish a couple of times and got nothing but grief. Folks here say you may have to call numerous times to get the 'right' person who has some understanding of the issue- *I SAY THAT'S BULLSH_T.* As a customer who shells out over $100 a month, I should not have to go hunting for a 'knowledgeable' Dish representative - *I should a get satisfactory response on my first call. Anything less is unacceptable.*

Now, every time I turn on the 622, I get a check switch screen. I run through the process, and no problem. THEN WHY DO I KEEP GETTING A CHECK SWITCH? And then there are the dropouts - both video and audio - whether watching live or recorded. And the timers that fire off incorrectly, if at all. And on and on, as it all is well documented here. *Isn't everyone tired of paying Dish to be a BETA tester?*
In addition to the ongoing technical issues, then there is the *value factor.* Right now, Verizon's FIOS Premium beats Dish's Top 200 in many ways, including extended History/Discovery channels that are only available with Dish's Top 250 package, PLUS A TON OF HD CHANNELS AT NO EXTRA CHARGE. Frankly I won't miss the VOOM channels that come with the Dish $20 HD surcharge - most are crap in my humble opinion, both technically (compression) and content-wise.

Dish loves its little extra fees, such as DVR service fee - won't see that with FIOS. Also, I now get SHO/HBO for $22 a month - with FIOS, I'll get SHO/HBO/CINEMAX/STARZ/ENCORE/FLIX/TMC/SUNDANCE for $23.98. *Does anyone here need a definition of the word VALUE?* Didn't think so. BTW, this includes the corresponding HD channels as well.

Along with 2 HD PVRs (right now I've got the 501 and 622), my monthly bill with FIOS would be a few dollars less that my current setup with Dish. 
Two words: NO BRAINER.

But there is a catch. See, I'm still committed (hate that word) to Dish until mid-October. And if I break the contact, well that pisses ol' Charlie off, because he's counting on that steady income, so I'll get penalized. OK, so I call up Dish today, and talk to Tim - account specialist. Tim has great people skills, because he acknowledged all the points I've brought up in this thread. He made a feeble attempt to sweeten my current package deal, but I told him throwing more channels in the mix for the next 10 months is not added VALUE - it's a carrot, and there is a BIG DIFFERENCE.

As for the ongoing technical issues, he has agreed to sending out a technician at no cost to review my setup (I can't wait  ), and if he cannot permanently fix my ongoing technical problems, Dish will cancel the contract. I'm OK with this, because here is the expected scenario:
1) The clown - oops, I mean technician - comes out, checks everything, and says it all meet specs. Fine. The next moment I experience a dropout/reboot/glitch, I'm on the phone to Tim. Maybe he will keep sending folks out to my house until the day my contract is up - fine with me - it will cost me nothing. In fact, I will greatly enjoy burning through Charlie's bonus, because the day my contract is up is the day I drop Dish.

Now I expect the Dish fanbois to point out the problems they've heard about FIOS - fine, I give you permission to gloat if you wish. But my gut instincts tell me that FIOS is the promised land, as Dish continues to compromise it's once significant lead in quality and service.

Bu-Bye


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Really like the "clown" part, ...Classy.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't let the door hit you on the way out. :wave:


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Actually, I haven't heard many negative comments about Verizon FiOS (even on this board). The major complaint is that is isn't available in most locations. 

I would bet that the receiver isn't as good as the E* receivers in terms of ease of use and functionality.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't blame you at all for leaving. All of the extra fees, and the buggy equipment made me leave Dish after 9 years. I was thrilled to be with Directv, and its superior customer service. I had TIVOs for my DVRs, and they worked flawlessly. Then, Directv switched to the R15 and the HR20, and I felt like it was Dish all over again. Freeze ups, lock ups, and clueless CSRs. After about a year, these boxes stabilized and are now somewhat reliable. Even so, I am glad to be away from Dish's nickel and diming every fee possible.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

markyd21 said:


> Really like the "clown" part, ...Classy.


It must have been the big floppy shoes and the red nose that caused him to call the fellow a "clown".


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

markyd21 said:


> Really like the "clown" part, ...Classy.


I know there are a lot of installers that hang here. My experience has been very disappointing with the quality of service I get from this group. I don't think I'm alone.

Suggestion: clean up your act or get thicker skin. :lol:


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

jsk said:


> Actually, I haven't heard many negative comments about Verizon FiOS (even on this board). The major complaint is that is isn't available in most locations.
> I would bet that the receiver isn't as good as the E* receivers in terms of ease of use and functionality.


Give them time.

Any technology will eventually "eat itself alive" as their customer service and expansion-expansion-expansion plans race to try and keep up with promises of their new competitors.

That's why there's always a new technology waiting around the corner.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

JMikeF said:


> I know there are a lot of installers that hang here. My experience has been very disappointing with the quality of service I get from this group. I don't think I'm alone.
> 
> Suggestion: clean up your act or get thicker skin. :lol:


You have what a large majority don't : multiple choices. Where I live it is E*, D* or bad cable co. When my commitment ends I'll look at what my choices will be. But there is no FIOS in this area & I doubt very seriously to see it in that 5 months. BTW don't let the door hit where lord split you. :hurah:


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

jsk said:


> Actually, I haven't heard many negative comments about Verizon FiOS (even on this board). The major complaint is that is isn't available in most locations.
> 
> I would bet that the receiver isn't as good as the E* receivers in terms of ease of use and functionality.


I have Fios and it is the best picture quality HD and SD of any multi video provider
that I have ever had (Dish and digital cable, never had Directv). Also Fios has the lowest price for HD service among the four multi video providers available in my area.

The Fios DVR is pretty good, not quite as good as the 622, but you forget about
the 622 right away and get used to the Fios DVR. My kids think the Fios functionality is the same as Dish. Remember Dish had the 921,
which I paid $600 for and recently sold on Ebay for about $180.

What I like the most about Fios is the channel lineup has something for everyone.
Fios seems to be committed to providing HD RSNs. I get HD Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia, YES HD and SNY HD. In Massachusetts and Rhode Island, Fios has NESN HD and Fox New England HD. In Southern CA, Fios provides Fox Sports West HD and Prime Ticket HD. In Florida, Fios provides Sun Sports HD and Fox Sports Florida HD, etc.

Most importantly Fios has brought choice to subs and has prevented Comcast,
Cablevision and Patriot Media (local cable in my town) from raising rates. Comcast, Cablevision and Patriot Media have all improved their HD channel lineups in response to Fios (not in response to the Directv advertising campaign).
We never had Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia where I live until Fios became
available. Patriot Media would not provide it because management wanted
to keep profit margins high. We were the only town in my county not to have it.
Patriot Media was not providing it, but was charging more than Comcast and
Cablevision. Once Fios became available, Patrot Media began providing 
Comcast Sportsnet Philadelphia and did not raise rates this year.

The Fios on demand is far superior to anything that Dish has. My five kids
love on demand and watch more on demand than regular programming.

With the choice of four multi video providers, subs can now choose the multi
video provider who provides their favorite channel. Then subs will look at price
and picture quality.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

jal said:


> I don't blame you at all for leaving. All of the extra fees, and the buggy equipment made me leave Dish after 9 years. I was thrilled to be with Directv, and its superior customer service. I had TIVOs for my DVRs, and they worked flawlessly. Then, Directv switched to the R15 and the HR20, and I felt like it was Dish all over again. Freeze ups, lock ups, and clueless CSRs. After about a year, these boxes stabilized and are now somewhat reliable. Even so, I am glad to be away from Dish's nickel and diming every fee possible.


I've been with Dish for over 11 years but a day of reckoning might be on the horizon. My locals are still not available in HD via Dish- after being advertised that they would be in 2006 (and were actually uplinked to the satellite during the spring of that year). DirecTV has offered them (Indianapolis) in HD for some time. This, coupled with the prospect of cheap$$ Charlie not making the Big Ten Network available might be the two straws that force me off the ship. Unfortunately FIOS is unavailable in my market, so DirecTV it would have to be.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

He is right, I went through the same with Dish when I first got HD with the 211 and 622. I had to battle and finally got the right person on the phone who made it all better by just switching my bad 211,622. It all how you represent yourself and LUCK to get the right CSR who will believe your problems. 

I have the AT100 + HD package. Use to have AT250 but never had time to enjoy it.


----------



## GeorgeHanson (Jun 16, 2007)

I had Directv for 10 years and switched to Dish a year ago for more HD and better quality HD and Dish has not disappointed. I've had Fios internet for longer and love it, but unfortunately FiosTV has not been available in my area yet. They are saying next Feb, which will be right around the end of my 18 months. Fios is a no-brainer for those wanting the best quality HD and SD picture and that is me. Out of the Voom channels I will miss Equator and RAVE the most, but Fios will have some other channels and features that Dish doesn't have. I am not angry like Jmikef, but fiber optic television service is the future of high quality broadcast HD/SD.


----------



## chris03053 (Dec 5, 2005)

That's my only complaint too as WHO am i'm going to get on the phone for customer service.

I hardly call but when i do, i forget what i went through the last time i called. 

They take care of the situation. I'm just glad i don't have to call all the time.:grin:


----------



## pvcleave (Mar 20, 2007)

Fios is coming to my area at the end of the year and I will be leaving Dish after 10 years. I am tired of all the little fees they tack on, lousy service, poor comunication...


----------



## pvcleave (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I definitly will not miss the Voom channels.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

I've been a dish customer for 6 + years now. No issues - equipment or otherwise.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

im in chicago and i gotta tell ya - if ANY of the other companies start offering polish programming - im jumpin ship as fast as i can

i agree with everything youve said - the boxes are horrible, i VERY rarely hear about anyone getting an install done right the first time (which is all it should take), and the customer service is really amongst the worst ive ever dealt with in my entire life (right up there with dell)

i actually posted a poll in the general dish network discussion about a year ago entitled something like "is dish network's cs going down the tubes" - 60% out of the almost 140 voters agreed that it was atrocious (unfortunately that thread has been, inexplicably, closed - but you can still read through it if you wish) - of course, 140 people is a MINISCULE representation of the general population - but after having seen close to 10 of my family and friends jump on board and quickly jump ship from dish in the last 3 years - i think its safe to say we arent in the minority

i will ONLY recommend dish network for the polish programming - if anyone else ever asks me - ill tell them to look elsewhere - sure, they might pay $10-20/month more, but heck, even CABLE seems to give a better "overall" experience

but dont get offended - youre not the only one thats been shafted by the e* - just be thankful that you do have other options...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Kricket,

As to the boxes are horrible. Have you taken a look at the BSOD thread, from reading your previous post I get the impression that you are seeing the issue that people posted have seen and some of them appear to be having much better experiences after a box swap. I would suggest taking a read of the thread there and might be an avenue to pursue.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

JMikeF said:


> At one time, if you were into quality HDTV, Dish was the only option. Sadly, Dish is now more about quantity than quality.
> 
> My 622 has been a PITA since day one - actually, make that day 24, when the HDMI connection broke. I contacted Dish a couple of times and got nothing but grief. Folks here say you may have to call numerous times to get the 'right' person who has some understanding of the issue- *I SAY THAT'S BULLSH_T.* As a customer who shells out over $100 a month, I should not have to go hunting for a 'knowledgeable' Dish representative - *I should a get satisfactory response on my first call. Anything less is unacceptable.*
> 
> ...


Come over to DirecTV. Their customer service representatives had not treated us badly unlike DISH. (We've switched from DISH to Direct because of the way we were being treated.)


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

^ ive swapped the box out twice in the past - then it was fine for pretty much the whole year - then dish "upgraded" the software and im having trouble with it...again...

i dont want to be a jerk - but thats unacceptable - you shouldnt have to replace your box at all - let alone 3 times just to get a correctly functioning unit (and really, i wouldnt be surprised if a few months down the line ANOTHER problem popped up)

honestly, taking a box out of my entertainment center is a HUGE pita and will probably take at least an hour or two of my time - not to mention the hour i'll need to spend on the phone with dish just to activate the new box again (yes, it took that long last time for, seemingly, a 10 minute proposition)

luckily - i only experience the problem about once a week - if it progresses more, ill just grit my teeth, and call dish...again - unfortunately for me, im stuck with them as my family really enjoys the polish programming...

EDIT - i just realized how pathetic the phrase "luckily, it only happens once a week" sounds - thats the point ive gotten to - where a CONSTANT problem doesnt seem like such a big deal because im SO used to it - the 811 i had before the 622 was garbage too (replaced once - only had it for 8 months before the 622) - the 501 in the living room was replaced twice as well - my family and i have come to grips with the FACT that polish programming comes with a very hefty price - eternal stress - lol - thats horrible!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

My two 622s have been working very well, not perfect but nicer than any other similar DVRs we had before. But now Comcast has their triple play deal I am tempted at a swtich again until I remembered how bad the Motorola HDDVR they used.

Reading some of the horror stories about the Verizon Fios boxes, which is similar to the Comcast's, that brought back my nightmares.

There is another option available to me, the ATT triple play deal with Homzone HD, using a brand new E* 622 with DSL high speed connection for remote DVR scheduling, pics, music and movies download. But E* insisted I must cancel E* and wait 6 months before I can get the ATT Homezone. Not to metion that with anything new, you are pretty much a beta tester.

About the only thing that is close to be consistently functional so far appears the Tivo boxes, yet D* is switching them to their own problematic HDDVRs.

I have concluded we are hopeless trying to be on the HDTV cutting edge.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> My two 622s have been working very well, not perfect but nicer than any other similar DVRs we had before. But now Comcast has their triple play deal I am tempted at a swtich again until I remembered how bad the Motorola HDDVR they used.
> 
> Reading some of the horror stories about the Verizon Fios boxes, which is similar to the Comcast's, that brought back my nightmares.
> 
> ...


The Fios HD DVR is pretty good. After using it for one night, I forgot about the 
622. I have two Fios DVRs. I also have two Dish 622s.
I am leaving Dish next month when my 18 month commitment is over. I have already deactivated my owned 622 and will return my leased 622 in August.

The Fios DVR is nice that you do not need a phone line hooked up to it.

I also paid $600 for a Dish 921 which was a complete waste of money.


----------

